# TP-Link W8960NB: WLAN verschwindet manchmal, warum?



## Herbboy (12. Juni 2011)

Ich hab seit gestern einen TP-Link W8960NB, einen Router mit eingebautem Modem. Es funktioniert auch alles einwandfrei, nur beim WLAN: ich bin per Laptop verbunden, so alle 10-15 Minuten ist per WLAN plötzlich die Verbindung weg, und dann muss ich mich neu verbinden mit dem WLAN-Netzwerk. Eben war es sogar so, dass das Netzwerk eine Weile nicht mal mehr in der Liste der drahtlosen Netzwerke zu finden war. Woran kann das liegen? Der Router ist keine 5m vom Laptop weg, und wenn die Leitung steht, ist auch alles wunderbar ^^ 

Kann so ein Problem typischerweise durch einen anderen Router, der meinen stört, kommen? Stichwort Sendekanal? Ich hab hier 11 WLAN-Netze, die für meinen Laptop sichtbar angezeigt werden. Werde später auch mal einen anderen Sendekanal probieren.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (12. Juni 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich hab seit gestern einen TP-Link W8960NB, einen Router mit eingebautem Modem.


...mein beileid...


> Kann so ein Problem typischerweise durch einen anderen Router, der meinen stört, kommen? Stichwort Sendekanal? Ich hab hier 11 WLAN-Netze, die für meinen Laptop sichtbar angezeigt werden. Werde später auch mal einen anderen Sendekanal probieren.


 Kann durchaus sein,das ein anderes netzwerk stört.Allerdings spricht das dann nicht unbedingt für tp-link...
Du solltest,wenn möglich,mit dem router mal nach netzwerken scannen.Der sollte dir dann auch die verwendeten kanäle anzeiegen so das du einen unbenutzten einstellen kannst.(die meisten werden auf der 6,10 und 11 senden,da dies die voreingestellten kanäle sind)Außerdem kannst du noch die sendeleistung des routers auf max stellen und ggf. eine niedrigere geschwindigkeit erzwingen.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Juni 2011)

Warum "mein Beileid" ? Der funktioniert ja einwandfrei, 4x LAN-Ports, Modem, WLAN ist sehr schnell, und das für nur 45€ - was will man mehr? Auf den ganzen Fritzbox-Kram für über 100€ kann ich gut und gerne verzichten 


Ich muss mal bei Gelegenheit das Routermenü studieren, ich hab den bisher nur per Einricht-Software konfiguirert, also an sich nur Benutzerdaten + WLAN-Verschlüsselung.


Aber ich denke nicht, dass dann TP-Link als Marke "schuld" ist, wenn ein anderes Netzwerk stört, denn mit meinem bisherigen Router war es so ähnlich: der hatte früher immer wieder die WLAN-Verbindung verloren und dann wieder aufgenommen. Erst mt nem anderen kanal war es dann einwandfrei. Daher ja auch meine "Idee", dass es daran liegen könnte.


----------



## Myst70 (13. Juni 2011)

Hast du denn schon die Letzte (vom 16.09.2010) Firmware am laufen?

Download


----------



## TurricanVeteran (13. Juni 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Warum "mein Beileid" ? Der funktioniert ja einwandfrei, 4x LAN-Ports, Modem, WLAN ist sehr schnell, und das für nur 45€ - was will man mehr?


Oha...du hast also wenigstens eine 16mbit-leitung und für dich stellt es schon einen "supergau" dar,wenn mal 2 rechner was gleichzeitig aus dem inet wollen.Außerdem entfernst du dich nie weiter als 5m mit deiem laptop vom router und privat ist dir ein 60m langes lan-kabel fremd.So gesehen ist das teil natürlich für dich ausreichend. Allerdings würde es so auch ein switch mit wlan-teil und nat-funktion tun,was es so allerdings nicht gibt.



> Auf den ganzen Fritzbox-Kram für über 100€ kann ich gut und gerne verzichten


 Keine angst,ich auch.Fritzboxen sind in meinen augen auch nicht besser wie die teile von tp-link.Avm schafft es ja nicht mal,das hinter jedem schalter im menü auch eine gut funktionierende funktion ist.



> Aber ich denke nicht, dass dann TP-Link als Marke "schuld" ist, wenn ein anderes Netzwerk stört, denn mit meinem bisherigen Router war es so ähnlich: der hatte früher immer wieder die WLAN-Verbindung verloren und dann wieder aufgenommen. Erst mt nem anderen kanal war es dann einwandfrei. Daher ja auch meine "Idee", dass es daran liegen könnte.


 *räusper* Also die antennen auf dem teil sehen aber verdammt nach 5dbi aus.(auch wenn die technischen daten vieleicht was anderes sagen) Damit solltes du eigentlich im umkreis von 7-10m jedes andere netzwerk "übertönen".Und da soll es nicht an tp-link liegen? So schlecht kann dann das wlan in deinem lappi nun auch nicht sein.
Und jetzt nur mal so nebenbei,ich habe mit einer fritzbox und einem netgear-ap (beide eine 3dbi-antenne) 25-30m strecke mit 3 wänden drin (eine davon leicht feucht,da altes bauernhaus) überbrückt.Das ganze hat bei kaum signal,und 2 genau so starken netzwerken auf dem selben kanal in der umgebeung,noch mit 36mbit brutto syncronisiert.(rockstable) Das ist heutzutage mit wlan möglich und dabei war der netgear noch nicht mal teuer.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Juni 2011)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Oha...du hast also wenigstens eine 16mbit-leitung und für dich stellt es schon einen "supergau" dar,wenn mal 2 rechner was gleichzeitig aus dem inet wollen.


 Häh? Wer sagt denn so was? ^^



> Außerdem entfernst du dich nie weiter als 5m mit deiem laptop vom router


 Doch, aber es gab selbst bei 5m Abstand eben dieses Problem - das sollte nur andeuten, dass es auf keinen Fall an einer schlechten Verbindung, Wänden oder so was lag. 



> und privat ist dir ein 60m langes lan-kabel fremd.


 logisch, für 95% der Privathaushalte dürften selbst mehr als 10m LAN-Kabel schon eine Seltenheit sein...




> *räusper* Also die antennen auf dem teil sehen aber verdammt nach 5dbi aus.(auch wenn die technischen daten vieleicht was anderes sagen) Damit solltes du eigentlich im umkreis von 7-10m jedes andere netzwerk "übertönen".Und da soll es nicht an tp-link liegen? So schlecht kann dann das wlan in deinem lappi nun auch nicht sein.
> Und jetzt nur mal so nebenbei,ich habe mit einer fritzbox und einem netgear-ap (beide eine 3dbi-antenne) 25-30m strecke mit 3 wänden drin (eine davon leicht feucht,da altes bauernhaus) überbrückt.Das ganze hat bei kaum signal,und 2 genau so starken netzwerken auf dem selben kanal in der umgebeung,noch mit 36mbit brutto syncronisiert.(rockstable) Das ist heutzutage mit wlan möglich und dabei war der netgear noch nicht mal teuer.


Is ja alles schön und gut, ich versteh trotzdem nicht den "mein Beieid"-Comment, oder ist TP-Link etwa bekannt als "miese Firma" ? Wäre mir neu... ^^  Ich hab lange gesucht, und unter ca. 80-90€ war das nunmal der beste Router mit Modem und 4X LAN, den ich anhand von verfügbaren Tests und Erfahrungen finden konnte. Und mehr wollte ich auf keinen Fall ausgeben.

Und was, wenn mein Nachbar oder vlt. auch 2-3 Nachbarn (das hier ist ein Mehrfamlienhaus, da könnten theoretisch gleich 3 andere Router "Luftlinie" genau so weit weg sein wie mein Router) vlt. selber sehr starke Router haben, die meinen eben "übertönen" ? Vlt auch weil die eben auf dem gleichen Kanal sind? Bei meinem alten Router hatte die Umstellung des Kanals jedenfalls bei einem ähnlichen Problem geholfen. Und bei Deinem Bauernhaus sind mit Sicherheit keine 10-12 WLAN-netzwerke in der Nähe gewesen, die potentiell hätten stören können, das kannst Du also nicht mit meinem Fall vergleichen  


Ich hab jetzt mal die FW geupdatet und Kanal 12 festgelegt (war zuvor auf "Auto" ) - da es zB neulich nachts keinerlei Abbrüche gab, nachmittags aber scon, denke ich eben, dass es durchaus ein anderer störender Router sein könnte. Ich werd es jetzt mal testen und beobachten. Vlt. hat es aber auch mit dem WLAN am Laptop zu tun, grad bei DraftN liest man ja immer wieder mal von Problemem zwischen Router und WLAN-Adapter völlig unabhängig davon, wie gut/teuer die Teile sind... ^^


btw: das Menü finde ich sehr umfangreich, bei weitem mehr als zB mein vorletzter Router von LinkSys, der inzwischen bei meinen Eltern steht, und sowieso viel mehr als mein bisheriger von der Tcom. Ach ja, nebenbei: seit ich jetzt den TP-Link hab sind auch meine Probleme beim Laden von Websites weg => ich hatte in letzter Zeit täglich mehrfach oft den Fall, dass bestimmte URLs nicht mehr geladen haben, obwohl andere URLs gleichzeitig gingen, zB ich surfe bei amazon und lad nebenbei PCGH-Foren-Threads, will dann eine Antwort erstellen und es kommt "Seite konnte nicht geladen werden", aber amazon geht weiterhin einwandfrei. Das Problem hab ich jetzt nicht mehr.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (13. Juni 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Häh? Wer sagt denn so was? ^^


Meine erfahrung?Dein wohnort?(sollte deine angabe stimmen) Die leute mit der kürzesten (und somit schnellsten) leitung,habe halt die wenigsten probleme.(und müssen nicht für jedes kbit nen weltkrieg los treten...)



> Doch, aber es gab selbst bei 5m Abstand eben dieses Problem


Und genau das darf einfach nicht sein,bei einem solchen abstand.Ich gehe jetz aber mal davon aus,das niemand dich mit einer richt-antenne befunkt...



> logisch, für 95% der Privathaushalte dürften selbst mehr als 10m LAN-Kabel schon eine Seltenheit sein...


 Wenn es aber 60m cat. 7 kabel sind,sollte doch eigentlich auch der billigste chip 1gbit hin bekommen.(wo doch eigentlich bis zu 100m gehen sollten) Wie ich aber feststellen mußte,geht da kein weg rein.




> Is ja alles schön und gut, ich versteh trotzdem nicht den "mein Beieid"-Comment, oder ist TP-Link etwa bekannt als "miese Firma" ? Wäre mir neu... ^^


Wird wohl nicht lange dauern.Ich hatte beim kollegen mal das vergnügen einen tp-link router und eine wlan-karte von denen zum laufen zu bringen.Die funkstrecke geht bei dem quer durch die wohnung und das einfachste war noch die installation der karte.(treiber) Die software dazu hab ich gleich wieder deinstalliert,was auch gut so war.Schlußendlich war ich mit den windows boardmitteln besser dran und schneller.
Das nächste problem war die funkverbindung.Anfangs reichte die nur 2m.Hab dann 1,5h herum getüftelt bis ich auf die glorreiche idee kam,eine von den 3 5dbi-antennen vom router ab und an die wlan-karte ran zu machen.Dann funzte auch das und der rest war quasi kinderkram.Fazit: 15-30min für die einrichtung geplant (dauert eigentlich nicht länger) und 2-2,5h benötigt.Nur gut,das ich wenigstens ein biisschen plan hab und nix koste.Ansonsten wäre es günstiger gewesen,ein teureres modell zu nehmen.



> Und was, wenn mein Nachbar oder vlt. auch 2-3 Nachbarn (das hier ist ein Mehrfamlienhaus, da könnten theoretisch gleich 3 andere Router "Luftlinie" genau so weit weg sein wie mein Router) vlt. selber sehr starke Router haben, die meinen eben "übertönen" ? Vlt auch weil die eben auf dem gleichen Kanal sind? Bei meinem alten Router hatte die Umstellung des Kanals jedenfalls bei einem ähnlichen Problem geholfen. Und bei Deinem Bauernhaus sind mit Sicherheit keine 10-12 WLAN-netzwerke in der Nähe gewesen, die potentiell hätten stören können, das kannst Du also nicht mit meinem Fall vergleichen


Du vergißt,das die meisten router "nur" 3dbi-antennen benutzen.(mit gelieferte standard-hardware halt)Dazu kommt noch,das zwischen dir und deinen nachbarn (hoffentlich) eine störende wand ist.Das sollte die "störstärke" eigentlich weit genug reduzieren,das du in 5m abstand einen störungsfreien empfang hast.




> Ich hab jetzt mal die FW geupdatet und Kanal 12 festgelegt (war zuvor auf "Auto" ) - da es zB neulich nachts keinerlei Abbrüche gab, nachmittags aber scon, denke ich eben, dass es durchaus ein anderer störender Router sein könnte. Ich werd es jetzt mal testen und beobachten. Vlt. hat es aber auch mit dem WLAN am Laptop zu tun, grad bei DraftN liest man ja immer wieder mal von Problemem zwischen Router und WLAN-Adapter völlig unabhängig davon, wie gut/teuer die Teile sind... ^^


Kannst du mit dem router nicht nach wlan-netzwerken scannen?Das würde dir die suche nach einem freien kanal erheblich erleichtern.




> btw: das Menü finde ich sehr umfangreich, bei weitem mehr als zB mein vorletzter Router von LinkSys, der inzwischen bei meinen Eltern steht, und sowieso viel mehr als mein bisheriger von der Tcom. Ach ja, nebenbei: seit ich jetzt den TP-Link hab sind auch meine Probleme beim Laden von Websites weg => ich hatte in letzter Zeit täglich mehrfach oft den Fall, dass bestimmte URLs nicht mehr geladen haben, obwohl andere URLs gleichzeitig gingen, zB ich surfe bei amazon und lad nebenbei PCGH-Foren-Threads, will dann eine Antwort erstellen und es kommt "Seite konnte nicht geladen werden", aber amazon geht weiterhin einwandfrei. Das Problem hab ich jetzt nicht mehr.


 Das mit dem umfangreichen menü hab ich schon öfters gelesen.Leider ist das eine definitionssache (hab hier ein turbolink ar860 mit routertech-firmware drauf und die ist auch "umfangreich" in relation zum gerät).Außerdem frage ich mich,ob wirklich jede option auch was bewirkt und nicht bloß ein platzhalter ist.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Juni 2011)

menü-Umfang: ich zähle auf die Schnelle in den 6 Hauptmenüpunkten insgesamt ca 40 Untermenüpunkt, einige davon nochmals verzweigt   zB Advanced, parental control, time restriction oder Anvanced, NAT, DMZ Host usw.

Scannen von WLAN: keine Ahnung, wo ich das finden könnte ^^ Das Menü ist zu umfangreich    Aber bei WLAN hab ich bisher nur einen Status-Menüpunkt gefunden, der WLAN-Geräte innerhalb des eigenen WLAN anzeigt. Wozu "muss" ein Router denn auch nach anderen Netzwerken suchen können? ^^ Oder Vlt geht es das (nur) im Brige-Modus?

Störenfriede: vlt isses ja auch kein anderes WLAN, sondern ein Telefon oder die Mobilfunkantenne 50m von hier - keine Ahnung, is ja auch egal: ich werd ja sehen, ob es mit dem Kanal zu hat. Aber so oder so: ich hab schon bei so gut wie jedem Hersteller was von Router-Modellen gelesen, diegut sind, und von anderen, bei denen Leute massive probleme haben... jeder Hersteller hat eben auch "verhunzte" Modelle. Meiner ist wie gesagt, so wie ich es recherchieren könnte, ziemlich das beste für bis ca. 80€ und eingebautem Modem + 4x LAN, und DAS war, was mir eben wichtig ist


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. Juni 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> menü-Umfang: ich zähle auf die Schnelle in den 6 Hauptmenüpunkten insgesamt ca 40 Untermenüpunkt, einige davon nochmals verzweigt   zB Advanced, parental control, time restriction oder Anvanced, NAT, DMZ Host usw.


Naja,das geht ja noch.Hab mir das handbuch mal angeschaut und muß aber sagen,das ding hat auch einen haufen funktionen,die man nur im seltensten fall benötigt.Mich interessiert dann schon mehr,wie gut das routing die daten gleichmäßig verteilt und ob qos auch das macht,was es soll.Das sind schließlich neben nat die grundfunktionen eines routers,ohne deren gescheites funktionieren das teil auch schnell unbrauchbar wird.



> Scannen von WLAN: keine Ahnung, wo ich das finden könnte ^^ Das Menü ist zu umfangreich    Aber bei WLAN hab ich bisher nur einen Status-Menüpunkt gefunden, der WLAN-Geräte innerhalb des eigenen WLAN anzeigt. Wozu "muss" ein Router denn auch nach anderen Netzwerken suchen können? ^^ Oder Vlt geht es das (nur) im Brige-Modus?


Schau mal ins handbuch seite 79-80.Das scheint wohl wirklich nur im bridge-modus zu funzen.
Wozu das gut ist?Ganz einfach,manchmal ist es notwendig (oder am einfachsten) das gerät mal mit einem anderen zu verbinden zwecks test,datenaustausch,umbau der netzstrucktur etc. oder man hat 1000 wlan-netzwerke um sich und will auf die schnelle und ohne großes probieren einen freien kanal finden.



> Störenfriede: vlt isses ja auch kein anderes WLAN, sondern ein Telefon oder die Mobilfunkantenne 50m von hier


Wenn dem so wäre,hätte sich wlan nie durchgesetzt,weil zu störanfällig oder schätzungsweise jeder 2. thread im inet hätte dein problem zum thema...


> Aber so oder so: ich hab schon bei so gut wie jedem Hersteller was von Router-Modellen gelesen, diegut sind, und von anderen, bei denen Leute massive probleme haben... jeder Hersteller hat eben auch "verhunzte" Modelle. Meiner ist wie gesagt, so wie ich es recherchieren könnte, ziemlich das beste für bis ca. 80€ und eingebautem Modem + 4x LAN, und DAS war, was mir eben wichtig ist


 Naja,das sind meist user-berwertungen.Die kommen halt mal besser mal schlechter damit zu rande.So wie ich das gelesen habe,setzt tp-link beim wlan wohl auf atheros (geht so,ist wohl noch nicht der grottigste) und beim dsl-modem auf broadcom (eigentlich sehr gut).Allerdings habe ich schon festgestellt,das beim dsl-modem der chip nur die grundlage ist.Die bestückung rund herum und die firmware dazu haben auch gewaltig einfluß.
So hat eine fritzbox 7170 und das turbolink ar860 einen chipsatz von texas instruments.Das beide aber keinen identischen sync haben,siehst du hier.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Juni 2011)

Also, kleine Wasserstandsmeldung: bisher ging es einwandfrei, hab aber nur sehr spät abends WLAN genutzt - falls es aber jetzt regelmäßig klappt, lag es enwteder am Kanal oder an der Firmware (man hat ja wegen DraftN grad "früher" oft vom Problemen gelesen unabhängig davon, wie gut/teuer die genutzte Hardware war).


----------

